# "sitz nackt vorm Rechner" [A] Blackrock sucht ...



## Erpur (7. November 2008)

*Wir suchen noch für den Erfolgreichen start in Wrath of the Lich King neue Member. *


Unsere Alli Gilde "Sitz nackt vorm Rechner" besteht derzeit aus 5-6 Freunden die etwas auf die beine stellen wollen und in WOTLK durchstarten wollen!

_Unsere Ziele:_
- 10 & evtl 25er Raids Gildenintern
- interne Arena Teams
- interne PVP Battleground Stammgruppen

_Was hat die Gilde bereits:_
- TS Server
- eigenes Forum http://sitznacktvormrechner.tk/

_Was ihr mitbringen solltet:_
- lvl 70 char
- gute laune
- Aktivität 
- Lust etwas neues aufzubauen


Was wir derzeit für Chars haben die für die Raids bereit sind:
- Paladin 2x
- Schurke oder Priester
- Krieger
- DK
- Magier
- Hexer / Priester

Was wir noch suchen:
-atm noch alles

Also hast du lust dabei zu sein? Wenn ja SUPER melde dich einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß Erpur


----------



## Erpur (10. November 2008)

push =/


----------



## Erpur (19. November 2008)

Was wir derzeit für Chars haben :
- Holy Paladin 
- Prot Paladin
- Holy Priester
- Fury Krieger
- DK
- Magier
- FeralDruide

Was wir noch suchen:
-atm noch alles ausser heiler ^^

Also hast du lust dabei zu sein? Wenn ja SUPER melde dich einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß Erpur
[/quote]


----------



## Anwa (19. November 2008)

Der Name is ja suuuuper!!!  Klingt ja fast pornös! *lachwech* 
 Viel Glück euch!!!
Lg, 
Anwa


----------

